
When you type z=y^3/(x^2+y^2) into Google, something magical happens - lisper
https://www.google.com/search?q=z%3Dy%5E3%2F%28x%5E2%2By%5E2%29&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
======
di
Some more fun ones:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=z%3Dsqrt(x%5E2%2By%5E2)*sin(...](https://www.google.com/search?q=z%3Dsqrt\(x%5E2%2By%5E2\)*sin\(sqrt\(x%5E2%2By%5E2\)\)&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8)

[https://www.google.com/search?q=5%20%2B%20(-sqrt(1-x%5E2-(y-...](https://www.google.com/search?q=5%20%2B%20\(-sqrt\(1-x%5E2-\(y-abs\(x\)\)%5E2\)\)*cos\(30*\(\(1-x%5E2-\(y-abs\(x\)\)%5E2\)\)\)%2C%20x%20is%20from%20-1%20to%201%2C%20y%20is%20from%20-1%20to%201.5%2C%20z%20is%20from%201%20to%206)

[https://www.google.com/search?q=100-3%2F%28sqrt%28x%5E2%2By%...](https://www.google.com/search?q=100-3%2F%28sqrt%28x%5E2%2By%5E2%29%29%2Bsin%28sqrt%28x%5E2%2By%5E2%29%29%2Bsqrt%28200-%28x%5E2%2By%5E2%29%2B10*sin%28x%29%2B10sin%28y%29%29%2F1000%2C+x+is+from+-15+to+15%2C+y+is+from+-15+to+15%2C+z+is+from+90+to+101)

------
athenot
Nice! For even more magic, type that same equation into WolframAlpha:

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=z%3Dy%5E3%2F(x%5E2%2By%...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=z%3Dy%5E3%2F\(x%5E2%2By%5E2\))

------
relics443
Not on mobile it doesn't...

------
Zikes
Another one: [https://goo.gl/tFZexM](https://goo.gl/tFZexM)

------
chmaynard
If you're using Safari on a Mac, the switch to allow Google to use WebGL is in
Safari Security Preferences.

------
k2xl
I didn't know Google will actually display graphs now - is this a new thing?

I've been using Wolfram Alpha up until now for getting quick graphs, though
using Google would certainly be faster.

~~~
mulrian
Nope it's been around for quite some time. 2D plotting started way back in
2011 apparently, not sure when they added the 3D capabilities.

------
empath75
If you're on an iPhone use 'request desktop site'

~~~
cpfohl
Make that any mobile browser...

------
synicalx
I mean its kind of cool, but.... magic?

------
thearn4
I think I stumbled on this about a year ago, anyone from Google know when this
was officially rolled out?

~~~
londons_explore
At least 3 years ago.

~~~
waqf
Seems to be from 2012: [https://search.googleblog.com/2012/03/graphing-on-
googlecom-...](https://search.googleblog.com/2012/03/graphing-on-googlecom-
now-in-3d.html)

------
PhantomGremlin
Why was this submission flagged???

~~~
RossM
Probably because it is neither new or provocative of discussion.

~~~
effingwewt
Also, because the entire OP was ripped from Reddit right down to the title
without any accreditation given.

